# I wish this were a joke....



## J. Dean (Jul 9, 2012)

The latest mission strategy: “Insider Movements”

Apparently, according to some of these mission boards, you can call yourself a Christian while possessing a front that says Hindu, Buddhist, Muslim, etc.

What bothers me most is that one of those boards is linked to the SBC, and of all the denominations that I would think oppose this, it would be the SBC!


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd heard of this for the first time about 15 years ago. A "mission" to the Muslims involved "missionaries" performing all Muslim lifestyle and acts of public worship, ex. going to the minaret and perform ritual prayers in mosques. As conversations came up the "missionaries" would tell their fellow pilgrims that they were "praying to Allah through the prophet Jesus."


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 9, 2012)

This is the same ilk as the New Apostolic Reformation's "Indigenous Missionaries" movement. Syncretism 101.


----------



## Supersillymanable (Jul 9, 2012)

This reminds me of Paul Washer's 10 indictments against the modern church. One of them, was that we have sacrificed holiness and doctrinal integrity to be "relevant" and be able to share the gospel. What we should actually be doing, is being utterly holy and by being different from the world, which is how we become relevant. A watered down Gospel is not relevant to the world. How could they deny Christ's deity (referring to Him merely as a prophet?!) to reach others?! This bemuses me...


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 8, 2012)

Google Insider Movements.

Also, here is an article:

http://international.sojournchurch.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/Insider-movements.pdf


----------



## Wayne (Aug 8, 2012)

Not sure about other Presbyterian denominations, but the PCA has begun to speak to this issue:

http://www.pcaac.org/2012GeneralAssembly/Ad Interim on Insider Movements Report 5-17-12.pdf

See also

http://byfaithonline.com/insider-movement-study-committee-assesses-movements-impact/


----------



## Leslie (Aug 8, 2012)

Messianic Jews have been around a long time. Is that the same or different than what you are condemning? I used to worship with a group of Messianic Jews in the States, enjoyed the culture and the OT holidays. There was nothing secret or deceptive about it. If that's wrong, why?


----------



## J. Dean (Aug 8, 2012)

Leslie said:


> Messianic Jews have been around a long time. Is that the same or different than what you are condemning? I used to worship with a group of Messianic Jews in the States, enjoyed the culture and the OT holidays. There was nothing secret or deceptive about it. If that's wrong, why?


My concern with Messianic Jews is that the ones I know of (your associations may have been different) can't let go of some of the ceremonial laws, such as not eating pork or cheeseburgers (referring back to the command forbidding seething an animal in its mother's milk). They seemed to come dangerously close to running back to the law and mixing it with the gospel. 

Now, again, you may not have had the same experience, but that was what I found.


----------



## Andres (Aug 8, 2012)

Leslie said:


> I used to worship with a group of Messianic Jews in the States, enjoyed the culture and the OT holidays. There was nothing secret or deceptive about it. If that's wrong, why?



This seems like a topic for a new thread.


----------

